# What are your favorite individuall movements?



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

*What are your favorite individual symphonic movements?*

What are you favorite individual symphonic movements for each standard category (probably not the correct term, I apologize).

i.e., your favorite 1st movement
your favorite Adagio, 
your favorite Scherzo/Trio/Menuetto 
and your favorite Finale.
if you'd like, you can add your favorite Andante/Poco Allegretto

*1st Movement*: Beethoven 9th(Allegro Ma Non Troppo, Un Poco Maestoso)
Runner Up: Bruckner 9th (Feierlich, Misterioso)

*Adagio*: Beethoven 3rd (Marcia Funebre)
Runner Up: Mahler 9th (Adagio. Sehr langsam und noch zurückhaltend)

*Scherzo*: Beethoven 9th (Scherzo: Molto Vivace)
Runners Up: Mozart 40th (Menuetto), Schubert 9th (Scherzo, Allegro Vivace)

*Finale*: Brahms' 4th (Allegro Energico E Passionato)
Runner Up: Too many to name

You'll have to forgive the large amount of Beethoven, I'm still a Classical newbie. :tiphat:
Also, I know sometimes the Adagio is the Finale or the 1st movement, but you get the idea. Give it a shot.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Favorite first movement: Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony.

Favorite adagio: a tie between Mahler's Fourth and Mahler's 10th Symphonies.

Favorite scherzo: Brahm's Fourth Symphony.

Favorite Finale: Mahler's Fourth Symphony.

Favorite andante: F.J. Haydn's 104th Symphony.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

First Movement: Dvorak 9
Slow Movement: Beethoven 7
Scherzo: Beethoven 9
Finale: Saint-Saens 3

I could really try to be less obvious, but the rule-breaking of the 20th century sort of rules out a lot of great symphonies. Not only are there a lot of single movement symphonies, but I also thought of naming the introduction to the great Turangalila-Symphonie, but as it's only 10% of the work, I wasn't sure I should be so bold.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I could really try to be less obvious, but the rule-breaking of the 20th century sort of rules out a lot of great symphonies. Not only are there a lot of single movement symphonies, but I also thought of naming the introduction to the great Turangalila-Symphonie, but as it's only 10% of the work, I wasn't sure I should be so bold.


Yeah, I agree with you, I know that beginning (give or take) with Berlioz, the symphony began to diverge radically from the standard 4-movement symphony of Mozart's day. I urge you to be bold, though!
I suppose I kinda broke the rules by picking Mahler's 9th Finale as one my favorite slow-movement Adagio's.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> What are you favorite individual symphonic movements


Oooh, you can't ask a question like that!! The 'whole or nothing' police will be along shortly, accompanied by the 'define symphony support officers'. Brace yourself.

In the meantime, I'll go for

Opening - Beethoven's 9th...no 5th...no 8th
Slow - Haydn's 99th
Scherzo - Prokofiev's 5th (it's not a scherzo, of course, but you know what I mean)
Finale - Shostakovich's 11th

Where/How do I work in Turangalila?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

First movement: Beethoven 3
Slow: Dvorak 9
Scherzo: Bruckner 7, Tchaikovsky 1
Finale: Scriabin 1, Mahler 2, or Mozart 41


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

First movement: Mahler 7
Slow movement: Mozart 41
Dance/scherzo movement: Prokofiev 1
Finale: Turangalîla

Other movements: Nachtmusik 2 from Mahler 7, Feierlich from Schumann 3, Sibelius 7, Nørgård 2


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Assuming then that stylistic coherence between movements is irrelevant, my symphony would look like this:

First: Schubert's Unfinished
Slow: Beethoven's 7th
Scherzo: Mendelssohn's Scottish
Finale: Sibelius' 5th


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

To select a "favorite" of most anything is tough. The territory covered by age and experience confers upon one the knowledge that each circumstance demands its own resolution, and no circumstance, even the same one, remains the same for more than a minute at a time. So ... how can I pick a favorite movement? It's impossible. But for the moment, in this particular circumstance (as I listen to a disc of early Haydn symphonies), I'll propose something, hopefully viable:

Mvt. 1 -- mvt 1 _Adagio - Allegro non troppo _of Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony (_Pathétique_)
Mvt. 2 -- mvt 2 _Andante sostenuto _ of Brahms's Symphony No. 1
Mvt. 3 -- mvt 3 _Scherzo. Sehr schnell _of Bruckner's Seventh Symphony
Mvt. 4 -- Finale: mvt 5, _In Tempo des Scherzos _of Mahler's Second Symphony (_Resurrection_)

Can anyone guess I'm a "Romantic" at heart? I've already laid bare on these boards that my favorite symphony is Howard Hanson's No. 2, titled "The Romantic". I could have put any of its movements in the chart above. But then again, there are a lot of pieces I could have substituted for the movements above. Now I'll just settle back, finish listening to the early Haydn symphonies playing, and try to figure out what the point of all of this is ... or if there even_ is _one!


----------

